# Guppies and YoYo Loaches



## DarthGuppy (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all. First post 

I have had my 10 gallon guppy tank for about a year now and I was at my LFS getting some more guppies to replenish my stock and I ran into a gentleman giving away two YoYo Loaches and a Black Moor. I took them because he was going to simply pour them into the grass, he said, if noone wanted them soon ( he was basically getting out of the hobby I suppose and wanted to try to do the right thing ) so I rescued these fish.

I have them in QT for now and have researched the Loaches. It seems they do not do so well with guppies? Has anyone ever had success with this combination? 

I have several other tanks that I could put into commision: two 37 gallons and two more 10 gallons ( one of the 10's is being used for QT and will eventually be the home to the Moor in a week or two ) but I do not have the proper equipment at the moment. Should I work on getting one of my 37's up and running and simply upgrade? Will the two species live in harmony in that size tank or are they fine in the established 10 I have been running for a year now?

I'd love to NOT have more than two tanks running right now. I know I'll be using a 10 for the Black Moor since it's a cold water guy and I'll be getting the equipment tomorrow for that. If I have any questions about the Moor, I'll create a new thread ;-)


----------



## DarthGuppy (Nov 14, 2010)

*Forgot to mention*

I forgot to mention that I also have an Albino Cory and a small Pleco in the same guppy tank. I'm sure this will affect some decisions.


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Definatley no Yo Yo Loaches in a 10g especially with all the other fish.. If you click on the shaded area.. the 37g would be ok but you may need to upgrade.. And the arre shoalling fish so 5-6 is a good number..


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yes, you need more room for loaches, check the info in the profile, click on the shaded name YoYo Loach or use the tab second from the left in the blue bar at the top. As this is a "rescue mission" do the best you can for them; the larger tank will calm them somewhat.

Byron.


----------



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

I have kept guppies together with yo yo's before with no problem. A long as there is enough room, and hide out areas for the loaches , they should be fine.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never kept guppies but I keep yoyos. My yoyos never leave the bottom surface of the tank. They have lots of driftwood and plants to hide out and play in, on and around. I'd say if you do as Crocer says your yoyos would never take a second look at the guppies. Poor yoyos, what a jerk to say he was going to "dump them on the lawn". You have a kind heart, I would have rescued them too!


----------



## DarthGuppy (Nov 14, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> I've never kept guppies but I keep yoyos. My yoyos never leave the bottom surface of the tank. They have lots of driftwood and plants to hide out and play in, on and around. I'd say if you do as Crocer says your yoyos would never take a second look at the guppies. Poor yoyos, what a jerk to say he was going to "dump them on the lawn". You have a kind heart, I would have rescued them too!


I'd rescue more if I had the space


----------



## DarthGuppy (Nov 14, 2010)

*Found out the Loaches are not YoYo*

After more research, I found out that the loaches are Silver Stripes and not YoYo's. Bummer  But I still like them.

The Loaches won't be able to live with the Black Moor because of the cooler water, right? I've decided to use the 37 gallon for the Moor so he'll be happier with the space


----------

